# First tx, be at reprofit Sat 7th aug - Weds 11th



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Girls

just wondering if anyone else going to be around on these dates.  I'm travelling via Bratislava as the dates with ryan air didn't fit flying direct unfortunately.  I'm staying at the grand as i'm on my own so thought it better to be more central.  

I'm also trying to find out if i can get my pregnyl meds out of hours.  I have seen somewhere on here that a chemist near the grand will leave them on reception there for you. Does anyone have the details/email address.  Anyone else there these dates.  I'm having DIUI btw.  I don't have a laptop so won't have easy access to the net while i'm there but be good to know if anyone else around.

Cheers

GG X


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Hello GG 

I will be there 9-11th August(Well depending on the results of todays scan), this is my 5th visit so I know my way around by now   

If you fancy meeting up let me know, I can give you a guided tour of the best bits   

As for the chemist, yes there is one right around the corner from The Grand, it is literally just down the road and right next door to the KFC (which you can't miss) I didn't know they offered a service of dropping the pregnyl off to the Grand for you, I have never used this service, hopefully someone else will be along who has and will let you know some further info 

Sarah xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Crashing this thread to wish Midnight all the best for the scan today    
Am thinking of you hun    

GG - the Grand has free internet access in the lobby although there is only one computer so you have to pick your timings and can only stay on for 10 mins or so - but would work for quick checking of email etc. Also if you have internet on your mobile phone, quite a few of the cafes and restaurants have free wifi which is another good way to quickly check messages etc

Good luck!
Suitcase
x


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Sarah and Suitcase, again

thanks for your info.

Sarah I'm staying at the grand, arriving on Sat till weds.  Is that where you stay?  Bit of a long trip (and i'm sure will feel like an absolute age as i'm on my own) but as it was my first time i was worried that if i wasn't ready for treatment i don't have a laptop so wouldn't easily be able to change flights etc.  Hopefully there won't be a next time, but if there is i should be able to do the trip more efficiently.

Emma x


----------

